# Der Kieler hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

Hallo Kieler,
ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag alles Gute :sm20:

gruß Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Matze001 (16 März 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2010)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute und einen schönen Gruß an die Förde!!!
:sm20:

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2010)

Hallo Kieler,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön und ordentlich.


----------



## RGerlach (16 März 2010)

Hallo Kieler,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Kai (16 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Paule (16 März 2010)

Hallo Kieler,
von mir auch die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:


----------



## maweri (16 März 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## crash (16 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2010)

...auch von mir alles ales gute zum geburtstag...

:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2010)

... dem möchte ich mich auch anschließen ...

:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## Kieler (16 März 2010)

*...los gehts*

Vielen Dank, für Eure Wünsche und Grüße.

Ich werde jetzt die Arbeit ihrem Selbstlauf überlassen und nach Hause düsen.

Kieler


----------



## HaDi (16 März 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute auch von HaDi


----------



## MSB (16 März 2010)

Moin,

alles gute auch von mir zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 März 2010)

Hi Kieler,

ehemaliger Konzernkollege, auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum
Geburtstag! 

Gruß FA


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 März 2010)

viele Grüße zum Wiegenfeste.

vom Jens


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 März 2010)

auch von mir Alles Gute und einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## MW (16 März 2010)

von mir auch alles Gute !!!


----------



## dalbi (16 März 2010)

Hi Kieler,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank, für alle die noch Grüße geschickt haben.

 ... nun geht es im alten Trott weiter ...


----------



## b1k86-DL (17 März 2010)

Hallo Kieler,

wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön. 

Sonnige Grüße an den Norden aus dem Schwabenland!

Gruß B1k86


----------

